

Composable programs scale linearly: is FP the silver bullet? - dustingetz
https://plus.google.com/116635422485042503270/posts/2gkRWqGeBpy

======
dustingetz
for something so obvious, it took me months of study to distil it this to it's
essence.

~~~
queensnake
Yes but, whole /systems/ aren't composable - it can't scale forever.

